# Bird feeder Texas size



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Our old bird feeder finally feel apart and the DW asked me to make a replacement. Here it is in all of it's glory. The floor is 21" across. The lexan feed tube is about 6" in diameter and 18 1/2" tall. The shingles were made by ripping 2X4's and 2X6's down. The bottom fences were made by ripping a 1X6 in half. The verticle post were made from 2X4's, what fun cutting the angles. The weather vane was recyled and under went rust removal and repainting. The only thing that wasn't laying around the shop was the metal used to make the lattice work, they are sure proud of that stuff. The stain is the same base coat/top coat we use on our house.

Used up a lot of scrap wood that was just taking up space in the shop. Guess tomorrow I will clean up the saw dust and start my next project, building some cabinet for the shop so I can find a work bench or two to use rather then the table on my radial arm and table saw. LOL

If I clear off a work bench I would even have space for a lathe like the rest of you guys in the vortex, hmmmmm, not. I have plenty of fun doing these kinds of wood projects. Maybe one day I will sucumb to the vortex. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sure is nice of you to give the squirrels some shade while they eat.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

They can have a family reunion in that thing.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats a nice birdhouse.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I might have to sit and think but that could very well be the nicest bird feeder I have seen


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like one of those that they advertise in magazines. Really great

Charlie


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that is so cool looking. I would like a slightly larger version of that for myself...........about 14 foot by 14 foot would do just fine.

Great job.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!!... You got hidden talents, Charles...

That's one helluva "Bird Cave":cheers:


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

That's awesome Charles! If ya fill it to the top how long till the next refill?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is one awesome Bird House!! I am with Slip, i would like one about 14 feet!! Great work Texas T!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> That's awesome Charles! If ya fill it to the top how long till the next refill?


 With all of the critters around here, probably a week. We have several kinds of doves, blue jays, cardinals, mexican squealers, sparrows, crows and about a half a dozen squirrels that think this is a "Free Feed Store". Even a cotton tail or two will check out under the feeders for the scraps.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - that is one awesome feeder.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice bird house!


----------

